# Train nick names



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok, this is just out of curosity, but how many of you (if any at all) give your trains nick names, like for example I call my green one "Fifi" or what ever? looked but didn't find any threads like this so yea might as well ask


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I call them by either road number or type....no cute names for my MANLY trains. (Except for Thomas and Percy of course  )


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

true, I know some of us will use the road names/numbers (like me) but from time to time I will give them cute names if im dealing with children or people (all ages) who are some what challenged mentally and who get a fun kick out of watching "Fifi" run in circles...but hey I am always curious as to what others do too


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

None, but when they don't work I call them things I can't type here.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

HAHAHA, I know what you mean man, sadly my Blue and orange unknown train is not working, so I just resigned her to the test pile and parts pile...ehh might as well keep a few busted ones for practiceing on when I get into painting them...least my good ones won't experience many mistakes that way


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

New Berlin RR said:


> Ok, this is just out of curosity, but how many of you (if any at all) give your trains nick names, like for example I call my green one "Fifi" or what ever? looked but didn't find any threads like this so yea might as well ask


Well, there's ELVIS ... (an Elvis look-alike, really ... dolin' out the tunes in a seedy nightclub ...)











... and SPIKE the Junkyard Dog ...

... seen here strung out and streetwise ...










... and (surprisingly) after some primping and pampering down at the Poodle Palace ...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

No names. most of the time I just call them by there color. Most of the people that watch them don't know what they are looking at.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> Ok, this is just out of curosity, but how many of you (if any at all) give your trains nick names, like for example I call my green one "Fifi" or what ever?


No.

Not in the Man Cave.

Never.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, gotta admit, they have names.......such as: "inside oval", "outside oval", "figure 8", and "Amtrak".
Now, isn't that just about the most original and creative thing you've ever heard? 
Just checkin',
Bob


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

xrunner said:


> No.
> 
> Not in the Man Cave.
> 
> Never.


just so you know the kids gave the name Fifi to the engine (they don't understand all the train lingo like GP 38-2, GP-40 SD-40, ect, ect, ect plus most are mentally challenged to boot...but anyways I don't have any names for them except road numbers, but was interested if others did the same thing or not  but I agree...if I ever call it Fifi (other then while in the presence of affore mentioned kids) please take my man card, and engine and slap me upside the head for a reality check....


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

New Berlin RR said:


> just so you know the kids gave the name Fifi to the engine (they don't understand all the train lingo like GP 38-2, GP-40 SD-40, ect, ect, ect plus most are mentally challenged to boot...but anyways I don't have any names for them except road numbers, but was interested if others did the same thing or not  but I agree...if I ever call it Fifi (other then while in the presence of affore mentioned kids) please take my man card, and engine and slap me upside the head for a reality check....


 
Deal, I will, and I will keep "fifi".


----------



## Ed Gerken (Jan 23, 2012)

We dubbed our line the R&R RR, aka Round & Round Railroad.

Only one problem with that. The letter transfer sheet only has three Rs and what do I do with all those other letters? 

-Ed


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Only one engine has a name, a Marklin HR800 named "Sparky" by my son when he was 3, for its amazing light shows at turnouts when the pickup shoe hits the points.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

My 0-27's:
Arcy McSparky! Nothing like a classic postwar Marx flashing up some arcs!
My HO:
Carpet Burner Central
Have no layout so I run Bachmann EZ track on the floor!
My N:
Table Top RR
Too small for burning some carpet so up on the dining room table it goes!

I really wants a layout for all 3 one day.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Southern said:


> Deal, I will, and I will keep "fifi".


haha ok


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

S.O.B, stupid a$$ train, sorry sack a s***,rotten a** engine, and other more colorful names along with references to the parentage of the offending car or engine are some of my most favorite names.
What really cracks me up is people who say"Oh! I had a Lionel set just like that when i was a kid" while watching my HO trains. Naaa,I don't try and correct them. They might get offended and not buy anything. Ha! Pete


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

I always just use the catalog names such as:

The Black Diamond Jr.
Number Five Hundred
The White Owl
The Fort Orange
just to name a few examples,

and the like just seemed natural to call them as the original maker did.

Pookybear


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

norgale said:


> S.O.B, stupid a$$ train, sorry sack a s***,rotten a** engine, and other more colorful names along with references to the parentage of the offending car or engine are some of my most favorite names.
> What really cracks me up is people who say"Oh! I had a Lionel set just like that when i was a kid" while watching my HO trains. Naaa,I don't try and correct them. They might get offended and not buy anything. Ha! Pete


HAHAHA!:laugh: Its those kinda folks ya tell 'em ya, its Lionel and they go OK and before ya know it, they buy it all and go wait, are they really this small?!Maybe my vision has gotten worse!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I did have some HO. Lionel Trains as a kid. I wish I stop had them.


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi
I don't have any cute names for my locomotives but my wife insists on calling them "Toys" 'cause she knows it bugs me... I call them "motorized adult collectables" in rebuttal!
She also insists on calling our Railroad club sessions "Play dates" ! As in "Enjoy your Play date with your pals Dear". This is all done tongue in cheek as she knows it gets to me... 
However during our sessions we refer to the Locomotives by Road name and number.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep, I don't really have any special names. Sometimes my Lionel 736 Berkshire is referred to as "The Berk" (mainly by my dad ), but it's usually just by road name or number.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I hate when people call our trains toy trains or toys. Worse still when they call a spohisticated or any kinda layout a train set! If it's a train set then, when ya buy one at the train place, it's all in one box!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> I hate when people call our trains toy trains or toys.



They're not?


----------

